# Banned Substances



## fossyant (19 Nov 2014)

Any hope of me racing again are gone.

Finally been prescribed testosterone after my dogy snip two years ago.

I suppose I will have to race myself or become a pro sportive racer (joke).

My levels have dropped to about 6 in the mornings when they should be in the 20s. Doc will try and get me at around that level. 

Got to splodge gel on every day on my shoulders. Not got to get it in contact with my missus or kids though. Got to do it as I get to work after cycling in.

Should be much faster and a great deal lighter.


----------



## dan_bo (19 Nov 2014)

Beefcake!

Hows the rest of the apparatus?


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (19 Nov 2014)

Any chance of joining the women's tour?!


----------



## fossyant (19 Nov 2014)

dan_bo said:


> Beefcake!
> 
> Hows the rest of the apparatus?


Still there but still sore.


----------



## dan_bo (19 Nov 2014)

fossyant said:


> Still there



Phew!



fossyant said:


> but still sore.



At least you know they're there!


----------



## Drago (19 Nov 2014)

You'll soon be fighting fit, ready to join the Russian ladies powerlifting team.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (19 Nov 2014)

Hey really sorry to hear that. hopefully you will feel better for it on the long run and just race yourself on strava instead. Tis what I do. You can join my club though. (I take oral steroids as well as inhaled steroids.)


----------



## Mattonsea (19 Nov 2014)

Just keep eating any beef products from China ,it worked for Contador.


----------



## cyberknight (19 Nov 2014)

Can i have some PED`s?
Feel like shite on night shift .


----------



## ufkacbln (19 Nov 2014)

TUE?


----------



## fossyant (19 Nov 2014)

Cunobelin said:


> TUE?



Ohh. Didn't know that. I assume Lance abused this a little. 

To be honest, my treatment is only to get me to a normal level. I'll be regularly tested anyway, and the usual ruler apply about haemocrit, over 54 is dangerous, hence why pros are limited to 50, which is high as mine is currently about 41.


----------



## ufkacbln (20 Nov 2014)

fossyant said:


> Ohh. Didn't know that. I assume Lance abused this a little.
> 
> To be honest, my treatment is only to get me to a normal level. I'll be regularly tested anyway, and the usual ruler apply about haemocrit, over 54 is dangerous, hence why pros are limited to 50, which is high as mine is currently about 41.




1999 Tour - He tested positive for steroids, put down to use of a cream for saddle sores that was then granted a retrospective TUE


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Nov 2014)

Because of a kidney problem I have every day is a TUEs day.


----------



## nickyboy (20 Nov 2014)

fossyant said:


> Ohh. Didn't know that. I assume Lance abused this a little.
> 
> To be honest, my treatment is only to get me to a normal level. I'll be regularly tested anyway, and the usual ruler apply about haemocrit, over 54 is dangerous, hence why pros are limited to 50, which is high as mine is currently about 41.



This isn't some slow-burning excuse for why you're dawdling at the back on the Llandudno ride is it?


----------



## HeroesFitness (20 Nov 2014)

fossyant said:


> Any hope of me racing again are gone.
> 
> Finally been prescribed testosterone after my dogy snip two years ago.
> 
> ...


Why don't you try natural products that help your body naturally increase your testosterone levels, there are plent around, if you need any advice just message me, many of these are ok for professional athletes


----------



## Bollo (20 Nov 2014)

That sounds horrendous fossy! If you're ok giving out the details, what happened (or did I miss a thread)?

I had my visit to the vets about ten years ago and it all seemed very straight forward. The most uncomfortable bit was when the doctor and attending nurse started discussing how they'd like to do the same thing to half of the male population of Andover.


----------



## vickster (20 Nov 2014)

He discusses it here 

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/ep...y-suffer-from-this-or-know-what-it-is.169282/

Sort of makes me glad to be female


----------



## Bollo (20 Nov 2014)

vickster said:


> He discusses it here
> 
> http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/ep...y-suffer-from-this-or-know-what-it-is.169282/
> 
> Sort of makes me glad to be female


Thanks vickster, but ->


----------



## dan_bo (20 Nov 2014)

Bollo I think your presence on this thread is inflammatory.


----------



## fossyant (20 Nov 2014)

HeroesFitness said:


> Why don't you try natural products that help your body naturally increase your testosterone levels, there are plent around, if you need any advice just message me, many of these are ok for professional athletes



Natural crap wont fix my levels which are down to bad surgery. Ive tried vitamins and supplements.


----------



## I like Skol (20 Nov 2014)

nickyboy said:


> This isn't some slow-burning excuse for why you're dawdling at the back on the Llandudno ride is it?


Possibly. @Cubist tried making up some cock'n'bull story to explain his place consistently at the back during our Tuesday night MTB foray. He said he was only 3 weeks off the surgeon's table for gall bladder removal. I told him to try harder!


----------



## Cubist (20 Nov 2014)

I thought someone had to stay back to fight off bears and werewolves. That owl sounded pretty cross too.


----------



## dan_bo (20 Nov 2014)

Cubist said:


> I thought someone had to stay back to fight off Dogturds and Smackheads. That Fishwife sounded pretty cross too.



Oi! some of us have to live there!


----------



## HeroesFitness (21 Nov 2014)

fossyant said:


> Natural crap wont fix my levels which are down to bad surgery. Ive tried vitamins and supplements.


What have you tried ?? D-Aspartic Acid combined with ZMA is a good combination, but make sure it is from a well known brabd as some are garbage


----------



## fossyant (21 Nov 2014)

HeroesFitness said:


> What have you tried ?? D-Aspartic Acid combined with ZMA is a good combination, but make sure it is from a well known brabd as some are garbage



When the blood supply has been damaged no amount of supplements will work.


----------



## fossyant (15 Dec 2014)

Well 3 weeks on TRT and my levels are bang on in the middle of normal, 21.7. Much better than 5 or 6 I had a few weeks ago.

Main effect has been a little weight loss. I should be feeling much better soon. 

Bloody GPs! At least my new one is good.


----------



## HeroesFitness (23 Dec 2014)

Glad to see things are going back to normal, merry christmas


----------



## JasonHolder (2 Jan 2015)

The forum is full of dopers, don't worry about it


----------



## fossyant (6 Feb 2015)

Had blood tests at the Hospital at the start of Jan. Made a phone call to Endocrinology yesterday and a secretary read the letter out as it hadn't been sent (a month later). My levels are low again (didn't say how low but for them to say low it's probably back to square 1). Letter insinuated I may have missed a dose (no I havent) and I may need injections. Said they would review next time I am there - in 3 months. 

I don't bloody think so, appointment booked with GP for next week to see what we can do. Can up the dose but that will be the maximum. I'll probably need more blood letting at the docs before they adjust their dose. That means applying gel twice a day - bear in mind I'll have to be extra careful if a dose is applied in the evening as at present I apply in the morning and it's all washed off as soon as I get home.

If it gets tricky then its injections every 10-12 weeks. The Endocrinology Department have been pretty rubbish, and farkin rude to be honest. First time I went in, the Professor said 'you can get your symptoms off google'. Latest time, the guy said "you may have missed a dose". That said they do get a load of body builders abusing the system. I'm an average middle aged bloke, not a body builder ? 

MRI scan of my brain next weekend to see if there is a tumour on the pituitary, hopefully not and it's just Bert and Earnie that have packed in.

Currently sleepingon the settee as I'm waking many times in the night due to shooting pains, and a steady ache from 4am. Shattered.


----------



## I like Skol (6 Feb 2015)

fossyant said:


> I'm waking many times in the night due to shooting pains, and a steady ache from 4am.


That could be misinterpreted 

Sorry to hear you are still struggling with this. I can imagine how it would really get you down. Fingers crossed for the Scan and maybe some injections will be the answer?


----------



## Bollo (6 Feb 2015)

Eeeek! Here's hoping that it's just your cojones on the doss and not something even more serious. GWS.


----------



## Milzy (6 Feb 2015)

I'd like to know more about this said gel. It must be very weak, otherwise athletes would use it instead if injecting.


----------



## fossyant (6 Feb 2015)

Milzy said:


> I'd like to know more about this said gel. It must be very weak, otherwise athletes would use it instead if injecting.



It's not weak and yes athletes are abusing it. If injected it won't be out of your system as it's slow release.

You'd be really stupid to use these supplements unless there is a medical reason. For a young fella supplements will make you infertile and there is no guarantee of your mechanics restarting should you stop. Not an issue for me but I have to be regularly tested as we don't want my PSA to go up or heamocrit to go over 54.

My levels will be maintained at a normal level, ie at what the average is for my age which is low 20s.

Those that abuse it are really stupid and aren't thinking long term


----------



## cyberknight (7 Feb 2015)

Farking ell Fossy


----------



## JasonHolder (8 Feb 2015)

cyberknight said:


> Farking ell Fossy


Legend! :-)


----------



## Milzy (9 Feb 2015)

A lad I know is abusing steroids but he never seems to get any problems coming off after shutdown. He has 3 step kids so doesn't care he's a Jaffa.


----------



## fossyant (6 Mar 2015)

Moved to two gels a day and it's a bit of a faff. GP has moved me to injections. One every 3 weeks into my ass. Lovely.


----------

